# Izzie beautiful 7yr old Blue point birman



## charlene1911 (Oct 9, 2011)

Izzie is a beautiful loving bluepoint birman that needs a loving lifetime home.
I temporarly gave her a home due to owners death she is great with other animals and children of all ages but she now needs to be somewhere where this wil be her permanent home for the rest of her life, if this is you please contact me for more onfo on Izzie.
Many thanks.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

where are you located?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

try

BIRMAN CAT CLUB - WELFARE & RESCUE 
Registred Charity No: 1123174
Caring for and rehoming Birmans in need throughout the UK. 
Tel: 01785 251609
Email: [email protected]
Website: The Birman Cat Club Welfare & Rescue

BIRMAN CAT RESCUE
Tel No: 0208 424 0100

BIRMAN: SEAL & BLUE POINT BIRMAN CAT CLUB - WELFARE
Welfare Co-ordinator: Tel: 07816 562362 or 01296 421077 
Website: Home

If none will help email me at [email protected] and I see if any of our rescues will help


----------



## rachelt73 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi Charlene. Are you still looking for a forever home for Izzie? We are in Basingstoke, Hampshire and have been looking for some time for a Birman to add to our family, and preferably not a kitten. We have two soppy Maine Coons (Gracie 16 months) and Monty (14 months) who are much loved but we still have plenty more to give. We do not have children or dogs and have a large outdoor enclosure directly accessed from the house for our 'babies' as well as the complete run of the house and every bed! If Izzie is still looking for a permanent loving home and you feel we could be suitable, I would be very grateful if you could get in touch. Many thanks, Rachel & Nige


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

rachelt73 said:


> Hi Charlene. Are you still looking for a forever home for Izzie? We are in Basingstoke, Hampshire and have been looking for some time for a Birman to add to our family, and preferably not a kitten. We have two soppy Maine Coons (Gracie 16 months) and Monty (14 months) who are much loved but we still have plenty more to give. We do not have children or dogs and have a large outdoor enclosure directly accessed from the house for our 'babies' as well as the complete run of the house and every bed! If Izzie is still looking for a permanent loving home and you feel we could be suitable, I would be very grateful if you could get in touch. Many thanks, Rachel & Nige


The Birman Rescue have a few adults up for adoption at the moment that are looking for a home if Izzie has found a home or gone to the Birman Rescue. They are super helpful and friendly and, unfortunately, they do get quite a few different Birmans coming to them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2011)

I believe Izzie is still available. I know Charlene and have just sent her a message to let her know that there is someone interested so she should be in touch soon.


----------



## rachelt73 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you, that's very helpful. Hopefully I will hear from Charlene soon and I will also try the Birman Rescue if ours isn't the perfect home for Izzie x


----------



## rachelt73 (Oct 10, 2011)

Well I'm thrilled to report that after a lovely chat and visit with Charlene, she agreed to entrust us with giving the beautiful Izzie her forever home. She really is such a loving purr monster, and is currently finding her feet in her spare room 'retreat' before we start with gradual introductions with our two Maine Coon fur-babies!

She's already tucked into her fresh tuna, and had lots of cuddles and fuss from us. Thought you might like to see a few photos of her settling in 

Thank you Charlene for allowing us the priviledge of giving Izzie a new family - I am sure she will be very happy here - I know we both are


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

rachelt73 said:


> Well I'm thrilled to report that after a lovely chat and visit with Charlene, she agreed to entrust us with giving the beautiful Izzie her forever home. She really is such a loving purr monster, and is currently finding her feet in her spare room 'retreat' before we start with gradual introductions with our two Maine Coon fur-babies!
> 
> She's already tucked into her fresh tuna, and had lots of cuddles and fuss from us. Thought you might like to see a few photos of her settling in
> 
> Thank you Charlene for allowing us the priviledge of giving Izzie a new family - I am sure she will be very happy here - I know we both are


Congrats she is beautiful


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

What a lovely end to a thread


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh she is beautiful! So happy for you all


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

rachelt73 said:


> Well I'm thrilled to report that after a lovely chat and visit with Charlene, she agreed to entrust us with giving the beautiful Izzie her forever home. She really is such a loving purr monster, and is currently finding her feet in her spare room 'retreat' before we start with gradual introductions with our two Maine Coon fur-babies!
> 
> She's already tucked into her fresh tuna, and had lots of cuddles and fuss from us. Thought you might like to see a few photos of her settling in
> 
> Thank you Charlene for allowing us the priviledge of giving Izzie a new family - I am sure she will be very happy here - I know we both are


I'm also kind of jealous lol!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

great to a happy ending


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm so pleased she has found a nice new home. I directed Charlene here. I knew someone from here would be able to offer her a home. She didn't want izzie to go to just anyone and wanted to make sure the right home was found.


----------



## rachelt73 (Oct 10, 2011)

My lil Babies said:


> I'm so pleased she has found a nice new home. I directed Charlene here. I knew someone from here would be able to offer her a home. She didn't want izzie to go to just anyone and wanted to make sure the right home was found.


I'm so glad you did, thank you 

Her first night in her new home went perfectly - she is such a sweetheart.

Left her tucking into her chicken & tuna breakfast this morning amid huge purrs. Only another half an hour before I'm home from work for more special Birman cuddles - and she gets to meet the grandparents too this afternoon so no doubt she will have them wrapped around her paw in no time :lol:


----------



## rachelt73 (Oct 10, 2011)

I just thought you might like a quick update as to how Isobel is settling in to her forever home.

Things are going perfectly here, and she's settling in so well I can't believe it's only been a fortnight. She's currently on my lap whilst I type this, kneading me with her paws and purring like a motorbike. Our two existing Maine Coon 'babies' (Gracie & Monty) have accepted Issy so well and, apart from a few hisses from the new arrival over the first few days we couldn't have hoped for a better settling in.

They are now all happily co-existing and have been eagerly watching the new cat run being built. It will be finished this weekend and will be decked out with high perches, walkways, ladders and even a hammock for them to while away their days whilst we go out to work and keep them in the style to which they've become accustomed!

I've attached a few photos for you all to see (including one of the nearly finished cat run). 

Thank you so much to Charlene for choosing us to be Isobel's new 'parents' - we are truly blessed to have her in our family


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww that is great news


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Izzie is beautiful and i love your catrun too


----------

